# virus and spyware



## doj

Hey, virus doing my head in. for the last 4 nights I’ve been getting a virus at 9.50pm, also getting web rebates or abettersearch.com trying access my comp last night I set my free version of zone labs to remember not to leave web rabates access my comp or net. I use avg anti virus, the free edition. The virus is called dropper.delf.3.L, ive put it in virus vault the first time it come through but it still comes back the next night,ive just left it there now and the seconded night I put it in the bin after I found where it is,  C:\temp the files are called, installer 2, ic and WebRebates_Auto_InstallSilent_Euro. Ive download loads of spyware programs as I was using  Ad-Aware SE Personal, Spybot - Search & Destroy and bazooka never followed the bazooka up.now I have Adware Away, Ad-Aware SE Personal, Spybot - Search & Destroy and GIANT AntiSpyware but I don’t leave it running and I know have stinger avg thing.  Also got file called djtopr1150 in c windows\temp. Spybot - Search & Destroy results vx2/f at C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\dummy.htm and dso exploit, I think dso is ok but not hundred % sure but as u know they come back. Thanks very much for replies.     doj


----------



## doj

heres a log file i think you will meed this if you can help

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 16:55:25, on 28/09/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS SYNCROAD\SYNCROAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS SYNCROAD\WINSYNC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB_REBATES\WEBREBATES0.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA COMPONENTS\ENCODER\WMENCAGT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB_REBATES\WEBREBATES1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINRAR\WINRAR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RAR$EX01.196\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tesco.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tesco.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.129.40.116 irc.westwood.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.129.40.116 servserv.westwood.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EPSON\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EPSON\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows SyncroAd] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS SYNCROAD\SYNCROAD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebRebates0] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB_REBATES\WebRebates0.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - Startup: Encoder Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\WMENCAGT.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {2359626E-7524-4F87-B04E-22CD38A0C88C} (ICSScannerLight Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/cm/ICSCM.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://webmaster.webmaster.com:8000/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4394/mcfscan.cab


----------



## friendshipraj

*cool from spyware and virus*

hey u r infected with spywere and virus also...i give u two link to solve your problem.,.....

first uninstall avg antivirus
and secondly uninstall antispam software which u loaded
then load from yahoo server http://toolbar.yahoo.com
for anti spam
and then www.bitfinder.com for scanning virus..
i think u r coool to find this out


----------



## Lorand

Get rid of these things:
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS SYNCROAD\SYNCROAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS SYNCROAD\WINSYNC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB_REBATES\WEBREBATES0.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB_REBATES\WEBREBATES1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows SyncroAd] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS SYNCROAD\SYNCROAD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebRebates0] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB_REBATES\WebRebates0.exe"

Also run an online virus scan. I recommend this one.



> and then www.bitfinder.com for scanning virus..


I think you meant http://www.bitdefender.com


----------



## ZER0X

friendshipraj said:
			
		

> hey u r infected with spywere and virus also...i give u two link to solve your problem.,.....
> 
> first uninstall avg antivirus
> and secondly uninstall antispam software which u loaded
> then load from yahoo server http://toolbar.yahoo.com
> for anti spam
> and then www.bitfinder.com for scanning virus..
> i think u r coool to find this out



I'm sorry to butt in But he should leave AVG on and stick with Ad-Aware SE and Spybot


----------



## Lorand

I agree... 


> then load from yahoo server http://toolbar.yahoo.com


And I definitely don't recommend that...


----------



## ZER0X

Lorand said:
			
		

> I agree...
> And I definitely don't recommend that...



And I agree with you


----------



## b3n

How the hell is yahoo toolbar gonna help? It would do more harm than good.

I dont know how you would get rid of virus's without an AV and spyware without spybot and adaware


----------



## ZER0X

> How the hell is yahoo toolbar gonna help? It would do more harm than good.


Maybe because it stops Pop-ups  LOL But I agree I dunno why youd want Yahoo Toolbar ?!?!?!?


----------

